# ERROR VERIFYING PAYMENT PROFILE



## Amethystx1

I cant order anything, I've tried alot Ive contacted uber and they said to contact my bank, I followed what my bank said and I keep getting this error, anyone know a fix?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Do a discount double check


----------



## Amethystx1

Cableguynoe said:


> Do a discount double check


A discount double check?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Amethystx1 said:


> A discount double check?


Nevermind. You didn't see the commercials.

Something is obviously off. Might be something very simple you're missing.


----------



## Ribak

Amethystx1 said:


> I cant order anything, I've tried alot Ive contacted uber and they said to contact my bank, I followed what my bank said and I keep getting this error, anyone know a fix?


What are you trying to order? A Pizza, something on Amazon?....you question is not very clear


----------



## Amethystx1

Im trying to order stuff on ubereats


----------



## Ribak

Amethystx1 said:


> Im trying to order stuff on ubereats


Ok...Then add a different payment method and delete the original one. That sometimes works.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Go ahead and post your order here.


----------



## Amethystx1

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Go ahead and post your order here.


Here on this thread? What will that do?


----------



## Ribak

Did you try adding a different payment method and deleting the original one?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Amethystx1 said:


> Here on this thread? What will that do?


Amuse me immensely.


----------



## MoreTips

Make sure to tip your driver!


----------



## Woohaa

Dude, seriously? Order from GrubHub, Caviar, Door Dash, etc. You've wasted to much time trying to figure out UberEats.


----------



## Uberfunitis

MoreTips said:


> Make sure to tip your driver!


Just know that those tips are not shared with the servers who put the order together as far as I can tell. Those servers know that they will not be tipped by an UberEats delivery and well who knows what they do to the food in retaliation.


----------

